# Mac OS X Update 10.5.8



## Doctor X (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a new update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Linkypoo* to the *Update* and *ComboUpdate*.

Thoughts from the Gurus?  

--J.D.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 7, 2009)

Installed combo updates on both my Mac mini 2009 and my MacBook (white polycarbonate).

Mac mini installed without incident.  Single reboot.

MacBook installed without incident, but hung after pressing "Restart."  Forced-restart the hard way and the system rebooted twice (as with other system updates).  Tried to install again to see if it was just a fluke, and it hung again after pressing "Restart."  Time to hunt down which little thing is causing that, although the system update seems to have taken just fine.

I wasn't bitten by any of the bugs in 10.5.7, and there's really nothing I needed fixed, so this was all just in the name of keeping my systems up-to-date.

Apparently this update "fixes" some ATi graphics bug, but I've heard reports that people are still experiencing graphic anomalies even after applying 10.5.8.  Sucks to be them!


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2009)

Several MacBook (pro) users have problems with this update - Internet access becoming very slow when operating on the battery. Wait and see.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2009)

We should delete the post I made for 10.5.8 or move those posts here.

I've been running 10.5.8 on my MacBook Pro for the past 4 hours and so far it's working well. Better start running my Adobe Creative Suite apps to make sure they aren't foobarred.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2009)

chevy said:


> Several MacBook (pro) users have problems with this update - Internet access becoming very slow when operating on the battery. Wait and see.



Well wireless on my became better with the 10.5.8 update. So I wonder if it has to do with the wireless chip in the model of the Mac Book Pro.  Plus I have read some have just booted into Safe Mode, then used Disk Utility to Repair Permissions, and booting back into normal mode fixes the problem. While other reported the zapping the Pram also fixes the wireless problem.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 9, 2009)

I installed the 10.5.7 Combo update and then upgraded to 10.5.8 - no issues yet.


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 11, 2009)

It seems Safari and Firefox crash a number of times when they never did.  I am not sure what to blame, but I will start a thread on it.

--J.D.


----------

